
That 'Useless' Liberal Arts Degree Has Become Tech's Hottest Ticket - rosser
http://www.forbes.com/sites/georgeanders/2015/07/29/liberal-arts-degree-tech/
======
anti-shill
paid propaganda from the liberals arts professors' lobby?

~~~
rosser
Yes, their clever plot to have Stewart Butterfield masquerade as the CEO of a
Silly Valley "unicorn" is proceeding according to plan.

